# Some new items and some sales on discus at Square One PJ's



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

So I just got in an order of Discus and some other small items. Here is a list.

Golded Pheonix Discus 6.5cm $36.99 (29.99 for GTAA)
Blue Turquoise Discus 7cm $29.99 ($27.99 for GTAA)
Royal Turquoise Discus 5cm $14.99 (2 for $20 for GTAA)
Aulonocara Peacock yellow Sm-Med $6.99 (2 for $10 for GTAA)

Not much else this time. Some new items next Tursday and tons of good new stuff on the first week of June.

Brent.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

hey brent no offence to you but how come at some pj pets they have a 5 inch oscar labled as "large oscar" for like 30.00? and the large red bellie piranhas are 100.00 each at the square one store


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

got any pictures?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

supergourami said:


> hey brent no offence to you but how come at some pj pets they have a 5 inch oscar labled as "large oscar" for like 30.00? and the large red bellie piranhas are 100.00 each at the square one store


The $100 Piranhas are L1 Breading pairs and I have them on sale for a customer on consignment. The Oscar could be just a label mistake but I still wouldn't consider that large. Large would be 10" to 12" in my eyes. I think I have 5" at $9.99.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> got any pictures?


Ya I have to get a digital camera at work. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

alrigght the oscar thing was at the sherway one and can people ask you to order a fish and you can get them in??


----------

